# Bilberry extract ok with BF?



## LROM (Sep 10, 2008)

I used to take Bilberry before becoming pregnant, when I pretty much gave up all the supplements I was taking except preg-related ones. Now that I've been off everything for almost 3 yrs and still BF, my vision is soooo going to the dogs! It is very likely just age-related, though I know it could be a bit preg-related too.

Anyway I'd like to start taking Bilberry again to see if it helps my vision, anyone know if it's ok to take while still BF?

Thanks!


----------



## CheriK (Mar 18, 2003)

According to the Nursing Mother's Herbal (Shelia Humphrey, BSc, RN, IBCLC; 2003), bilberry fruit is a safety rating "A", which means no contraindications have been IDed & it's generally considered safe when used appropriately. The leaves are a "C" due to insufficient data.

Hope it helps!


----------



## LROM (Sep 10, 2008)

You rock, thanks very much for this info!


----------

